

I am not a "JavaScript Developer". - AndyKelley
http://andrewkelley.me/post/not-a-js-developer.html

======
c0deporn
If you're only referring to what recruiters send to you, then you're
frustration is for not. While I can understand your issues with labels, this
is a keyword driven era where you have to summarize your entire skill set into
a few short keywords so people can categorize you.

While recruiters tend to generalize requirements, they aren't looking for
generalists. They're looking for candidates that match specific keywords.

I get letters from them for Drupal contracts, when the C# to Drupal ratio is
500:1 on my resume.

Unfortunately, the tech world has made us "our f-ing khakis".

